# I'm Hooked!



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Started out on the Etowah River where it flows into Lake Alatoona. The water was extremely low...but I was able to get around the rising sand bars and find the main river channel. 
We setup shop...we're working some very large minnows, crankbait and crickets. After about 20 minutes I pop open my first beer, take a sip and then it happens!! I get nailed in the back of the head...literally I was hooked...by my sons crankbait! 
My friend Rick grabs a pair of plyers and after about 10 minutes he can't get it out of my head. So we head back to the ramp to load up and I'm walking around with this shad crank attached to the back of my head. A site to see no doubt.
I wish all of you could have seen the nurses face at the clinic when she asked what she could do for me and I turn around with this thing attached to my head. Needless to say...after the initial...are you OK questions...laughter was plenty.
I'm just very lucky that no one took a picture!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

[smiley=1-laugh.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

Fuggers! I am pissed there is no pics but I am still ROTFLMAO. Video would have been even better. Got images of Rick picking at the back of your head like a monkey.....


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2007)

Ouch [smiley=1-headache.gif]

I read an article where a guy cut the hook to minimize the pressure.  The hook dissapeared under the flesh and required surgery.   I know it was funny but best you left the crankbait intact. 

Hope your better now and before anyone else asks , did you mash the barb?


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

Did you manage to salvage the bait? Those things are like six bucks. JK. Some pics would have been nice, though.
Glad you're OK.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Bet that would not have happened on your Gheenoe ;D


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

The way I fish, nothing gets hooked on my boat.


----------



## tojo (Dec 12, 2006)

Glad to hear your ok. Hopefully your son did not take it too hard either ;D Seriously, if you are gonna hang around here you are gonna need to take pictures of stuff like this


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

Didn't mash the barb, it was brand new and it was buried.   They cut the hook and pushed it forward.  The good news is I can still fish with the thing!   ;D
Tom...you're probably right...I think karma is pissed that I'm selling the noe.


----------



## Gator87 (Apr 5, 2007)

I was almost there with you man. I was ducking my 8 year old's casts all day Saturday. When you hear the buzz in your ear and you can feel the breeze it is way too close. I have been stuck a couple times in the hand and arm in the past. Always cut the hook and pushed that puppy through. Easier said than done. Hurts like he!!. You made the right decision since it was your head. Could have been worse, could have been your other head!!!


----------



## JoeWelbourn (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice. Read this article. Gaff Magazine, May/June 2007, page 30:
"The Pain Factor: Hook Removal Revisited , by Paul Hart, MD. 

For the article this guy sunk 2 Gamigatsu J hooks in his tigh. Then to measure to pain of the snatch removal method, he has a buddy loop 80 lbs mono arond the hook and SNATCHED IT OUT. He said the pain was a 5 of 5. Are you frigging kidding me. I ain't been to a day of medical school and hell I could told him that! :-?

Read the article. The moral of the story, try not to hook yourself but if you do, the snatch method was quick but not pain less. The roll-out (push it through) method will impress your friends. Go figure.

Joe


----------



## draggingcanoe (Dec 11, 2006)

Got hooked on the pad of the right middle finger. That was fun walking into Kennestone (Marietta, Ga) hospital emergency room with a Mepps spinner hanging off. The doc shot Novacaine in it- it swelled & he pulled the hook out. It was a great day chasing Stripers topwater-quit counting at 40 that day - 90 degree heat in August. 

10 years ago in Canton the doc would have given you a 5th of Jack and a bullet. Been on the Hooch lately?


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> Been on the Hooch lately?


I haven't been on the hooch lately.  The last couple of times I went it was a little crowded and the water was pretty low.


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

Festus, this ones for you...

At the inlet snook fishing one night while in high school. Three of us where enjoying the evening with a couple of keepers to start. My buddy then had a blue fish crush is bomber at his feet, and snapped the lure back and hit him in the face. The tail treble managed to hit in the eyebrow burying one hook solid in his brow and the other appeared to go threw his eyelid into his eye!

I was down a ways when all this took place, but our friend was right next to him when it happened. He yelped, and screamed help. Our friend rushed to his aid, shined the light, took one look at it and said your going to the ER! No way was he getting near it with what look to be a hook in the eye! They limped over to the truck loaded up and our buddy ran to me and said that Clint is hurt and we have to go. All this takes place with me unaware. Concerned, I throw my stuff in the back and loaded up in the cab next to Clint with this bomber buried in his face. I am stunned at what I see. We drove 20 miles to the nearest hospital at break neck speed. Every bump we’d hit Clint would yelp as he held this lure out carefully trying not to let the weight of the lure cause him any more pain.

Upon arriving at the ER, doctors determined Clint was the luckiest person on the planet that night, some how the hook managed to penetrate the eyelid at such an angle that the bend of the hook rested against his eye. The point and barbed had just missed entering his eye. He suffered some serious bruising (looked like he was hit with a baseball, black and blue and swollen shut for a week) and had only a scratch to his lens. It was a miracle he did not loose and eye entirely. Over time Clint healed and was back in business.

It was not funny in the least at the time that it happened, we were all very scared. But now looking back we can’t all get together without remembering that time and laughing so hard it hurts at his expense. No one will fish next to him anymore, (just kidding). I will say while the ER docs rushed him back to deal with the lure, the call we had to make to his mother to let her know what was going on was one of the most dreadful things we had to do. I remember fighting over who was going to place the call. Our buddy kept trying to convince me that a nurse would call for us if we asked. Too funny.

Had to share,
James


----------



## Festus (Dec 15, 2006)

> Festus, this ones for you...


That's a great story. I'm just glad he got me in the back of the head.... But I look at it this way....I'm finally off the hook ;D


----------

